# Best way to send large files?



## OrbitzXT (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a friend who bought a US copy of Starcraft 2, and he's currently visiting family in Hong Kong. The region lock should still allow him to play on US servers, since it's only affected by which copy you buy. But for some reason it's not allowing him to download the game. I have a pretty decent upload speed, 35mbps. So I was going to download it myself then send it to him.

Someone told me TeamViewer has a way of directly transferring files, has anyone used that before? Or is there a better way?


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 20, 2010)

Also, I realize he's on the other side of the world so I shouldn't expect anything close to my 35mbps upload. Speakeasy says my 45/35 connection when testing in Hong Kong is about 5/5. Is 5mbps upload what I can expect to give him while trying this? Or might it be a bit faster?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 20, 2010)

how big is it? is it one big file or a large group of small files.... if there small files i recomend you compress them into a single .rar file as it will send it a lot quicker.


a good method would be FTP... or you could upload it to a hosting site... that way he can download it from hard core servers and should get max speed.



distance/latency should not effect upload speed.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 20, 2010)

Its about 7GB.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 20, 2010)

Do what he said and upload to a hosting site after using a compression program. 7GB is going to take a while to download on his 5Mb connection. You will upload around 4.2MB/s (depending on the server your uploading to) but he will download from that site at about 500KB/s. 

All jokes aside, China may have blocked the battle.net servers so he cant download it from them. Blizzard uses a torrent based system now which they may not allot.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 20, 2010)

well like i said..

you can either send it to him Directly using either FTP or even P2P torrent.

or 

you can send it to a File hosting service, it may take twice as long tho as you cannot upload it at the same time he downloads it. you would have to wait for upload to finish.




the speed will be limited by either your Upload or his download.. depending on witch is faster.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 20, 2010)

It would be faster for him to use a file hosting site. With a 35Mb upload it will only take the better part of 30 minutes to upload all of his file. His friend on the other hand it will take quite some time with a 5**K download speed. Either or, he is limited by his friends download speed so it doesnt matter which way he goes.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2010)

There is free ftp software that would let you host the files on your PC.  Just find out when he will dl and tell him your ip address.  You might have to open a port on the firewall and/or router but the software should have instructions for what you need to do.

You can even go to dyndns.org and get a free domain name for him to use.  Dyndns will update your IP as it changes so you don't even have to coordinate things with him.

Of course you need to use winrar to compress the file and break it up into manageable chunks.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2010)

isnt there an official trial download for sc2 from blizzard?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2010)

my advice is to use torrents.

dont bother with a tracker, just manually add your IP address into his utorrent as a client, and away you go.

go to peers tab, right click empty space, add. 






Benefit ofc, is that its resumable and cant really f*ck up.


w1zz: while there is an official one, it would detect based on the region and give him the chinese/hong kong download, which would be region locked to not play with americans.


----------



## caleb (Aug 20, 2010)

Id find a "3rd party" hosting for the starcraft client in desired version.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2010)

you can dl the client matching your license in battle.net account mgmt


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 20, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100820/Capture1076.jpg
> 
> you can dl the client matching your license in battle.net account mgmt



Yes he tried that already, I believe because of the region he's currently in it's not letting him download it. That's the whole reason we were looking for a work around. I ended up just sending him the 6.9 GB over Skype. It took about 9 hours but it's just about done. Thank you guys though for the advice.


----------



## caleb (Aug 20, 2010)

Let us know if it works from there. I'm guessing China "red's" restricted outside gameplay too.


----------



## dsf (Aug 22, 2010)

Binfer is a great option to send large files directly from computer to computer, without uploading to a server. You can send hundreds of files of any size with a simple drag and drop. Binfer will manage the transfers with auto resumes, encryption, notifications etc.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my advice is to use torrents.
> 
> dont bother with a tracker, just manually add your IP address into his utorrent as a client, and away you go.
> 
> ...




bumping to point out i did this a few days back with n-ster, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2010)

download it. burn it. send it via post.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2010)

I would use FTP.  It supports resuming and if only you two have the URL to the file, it is pretty secure (won't get half the internet downloading the file).  It'll take a few days to transfer but it will get there eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 16, 2010)

^ Yep, RaR then FTP.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I would use FTP.  It supports resuming and if only you two have the URL to the file, it is pretty secure (won't get half the internet downloading the file).  It'll take a few days to transfer but it will get there eventually.



FYI, torrents are the same. if you dont use a tracker or upload the file and just use the method i gave, no one at all can download the files except people you send the torrent files to, and give your IP address/port to.

it may not be as point and click as FTP, but for large files that may take hours or days to transfer, its sheer resumability (and shared upload if you have more than 2 people involved) can be quite handy.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 16, 2010)

(only read a bit of thread)
This is what sites like RapidShare were made for, not piracy (at least that the official statement). Why not compress and split what you download, upload it to RapidShare or something similar, then give the links to him ONLY. That should be a perfectly legal use of the upload site and what it was designed to be.


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2010)

you can use Opera Unite or just torrent. Torrent is reliable because of hash sum check. rapidshare and co is just a waste of time.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 16, 2010)

Drone said:


> you can use Opera Unite or just torrent. Torrent is reliable because of hash sum check. *rapidshare and co is just a waste of time.*



Fair enough, after reading through the thread, I agree with the torrent idea.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2010)

there's also a simple service called "JetBytes" , check it out here.

I don't know much about speed or file size - but it looks interesting.  sort of a p2p/torrent idea but with an easy to use web interface, and url copy to get your file.  

it also works directly - uploading from you at the same time the other user is downloading.  seems very simple to use as well...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> (only read a bit of thread)
> This is what sites like RapidShare were made for, not piracy (at least that the official statement). Why not compress and split what you download, upload it to RapidShare or something similar, then give the links to him ONLY. That should be a perfectly legal use of the upload site and what it was designed to be.



rapidshare, megaupload and such suck, because yoou have to pay to get the full benefits. things like only 100MB a day, or one file download every hour, really cramp things.


----------



## hat (Sep 17, 2010)

I would just compress it into a .RAR file, then use utorrent.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 17, 2010)

Hamachi?


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2010)

hat said:


> I would just compress it into a .RAR file, then use utorrent.



compressing big files makes no sense. 'specially if it's video file or disk image.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 17, 2010)

Drone said:


> compressing big files makes no sense. 'specially if it's video file or disk image.



which this wasn't - it was a game, which has plenty of dat files and readmes and config files etc, that can most definitely be compressed.

how else does a 15gb game fit on an 8gb disc?


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> which this wasn't - it was a game, which has plenty of dat files and readmes and config files etc, that can most definitely be compressed.
> 
> how else does a 15gb game fit on an 8gb disc?



and what's the point to compress it with rar? just make an image of it. plus, nobody ever said that dat files are good for compression anyway and who needs readmes anyway


----------



## dsf (Sep 17, 2010)

Try Binfer. It transfers files directly from computer to computer. http://www.binfer.com


----------

